# Geneva 2010: Nissan Micra Features New V-Platform



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan introduced the fourth generation of its Micra small car at the Geneva Auto Show, with hopes the compact car will help the company branch out into emerging markets.

The compact car is built on Nissan’s new V-Platform (V as in “versatile”), which provides Nissan with a base to adapt the Micra to the 160 different countries where it will be sold. The Micra will be manufactured in four locations: Thailand, India, Mexico and China.

Nissan will offer different engines for the Micra, depending on the market. In Europe, the Micra will have two options, a 1.2L three-cylinder gasoline engine rated at 79 hp, and a supercharged 1.2L direct injection engine with a start-stop system. Both engines come with the option of a five-speed manual transmission or Nissan’s continuously variable transmission system.

More: *2010 Geneva Auto Show Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

It'd be nice if we had these in the US. I like the body styling better than the Versa. Versa sedan is ok though.


----------



## toovo1985 (Feb 23, 2010)

It really looks nice...still has the Micra touch...but nissan brought it a new air....like the front fascia rounded lines...gives it a smooth look.

Just have a question??? There are only two engine versions...is this just an effort to spend less on engine developments???


----------

